# columbia army bike



## spoker (Nov 18, 2017)

columbia army bike at dicks sporting goods for $229.00


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2017)

I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2017)

I wonder what Army used that. Polish or maybe Chinese?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm waiting for the Huffy to come out.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm waiting for the Huffy to come out.




I'll hold out for the Playskool version.


----------

